

Show HN: Golang, cache interface for you webapps - phonkee
https://github.com/phonkee/gocacher

======
dougbarrett
Just wondering if this provides any advantages over
[https://github.com/pmylund/go-cache](https://github.com/pmylund/go-cache)?
That's what I use for all of my projects, and have never had issues with it
before.

